# Somebody got groomed



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oooh how I love her freshly-groomed look. I will have to learn how to do this very soon before I send us to the poor house!

This was the only pic she'd pose for, I think she heard me say "lunch" and in a rare move refused to leave her perch at the door to the house waiting to go in.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh she looks absolutely adorable with her new clip. not that she wasn't b-4, but even more so now.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Pretty girl! The groomer did a super job!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, look at that fluffy puppy coat!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

What a cutie! Love the harness


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Look at that lovely brown fluff! She is so, so pretty. Wonderful clip your groomer gave her!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a doll!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorgeous girl! I love her harness, and the way she's looking straight at the camera.


----------



## Dixiespurgirl (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I have got to get Patches groomed to see what he should look like and then try to follow the pattern. 

I love the chocolate coat...so gorgeous in the sunshine!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

A groom like that isn't very hard to do and it would definitely save you money! I do suggest watching and buying all the DVDs you can before attempting it yourself though and be prepared to spend money on good quality equipment!

He looks fantastic!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! I can't wait for Rogan's first real groom! Everyone's still asking what breed he is :loser: haha
I love the color of your beauty, and the nice dark nose!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gosh she looks great.
Very,very nice colour.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks just lovely! Her color is such a rich, dark brown. I hope she keeps it.
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

She is adorable, love brown!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I love your Bella, she is gorgeous! Just picture perfect! I love the chocolate color, I hope I will find my puppy soon....


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice grooming job. Can I ask how you you paid. I am a groomer in Toronto, Ontario. I charge 100.00 and up. How old is your poodle now?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Very nice grooming job. Can I ask how you you paid. I am a groomer in Toronto, Ontario. I charge 100.00 and up. How old is your poodle now?


We are in a 'burb of Los Angeles and it was $50. She is 5 months old. I think it goes up $5 or $10 when she's an adult. It's a cage-free groomer that uses natural shampoos and flea control, too. I can't believe I got so lucky to find one like that near to us! Also the entire shop is open for viewing (and you can stay in the front area/lounge if you like, they have WiFi) and it has a self-bathe. I like this aspect for knowing that at anytime anyone can see what's going on. That gives me comfort, especially, after hearing of what Aidan has witnessed.


----------

